# Acrylic tech/fabricator or shop needed



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Can anyone recomend a good acrylic technitian or shop to help me with a few basic alterations to my new sump?
I'm sure I could DIY it but we are talking about alot of potential damage and would rather leave it to a pro.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

PM Mykiss, Pat at Canadian Aquatics. He helped me out by putting me in touch with his friend that built my acrylic sump. Maybe he can help you out too.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks will do


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

you could contact, industrial plastics or plastic works in Surrey, they do all sorts of custom plastic, acrylic fabrication!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

IPP is a great place for all things acrylic. However, make sure you go with someone with a trade discount. They are super expensive. I went there to buy a half sheet of acrylic and they wanted about 300 bucks. I ended up buying some on ebay for 100 and already cut for me too.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks for the info. I'll see what they can do for me.


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Surrey Plastic Works FTW. They are good and half the price of Industrial Plastics and Paint.


----------

